# Under Water Forest



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

Found this on al.com this morning. 
http://blog.al.com/live/2012/09/ancient_forest_lies_10_miles_o.html


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I would love to dive something like that. Supposedly that's what the "timber holes" used to be. Hence the name.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I think that guy was holding my pole spear!


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

A few years ago when the feds was renourishing the beaches, I was able to obtain a book showing debris that the surveys showed on the bottom. The pictures showed several stumps close to the St Andrews pass but maybe a mile out that they had uncovered. There was always a spot off our beach that the ole timers fished called the petrified forest that was suppose to be a lot of old stumps.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Yup, the timber holes is the same thing...


----------

